# Project Garage.....



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay here's the update on my garage project. For those of you who HAVEN'T seen it. This is what is WAS like....

1/2 floor done......you can see the RIGHT side is what it WAS like..










Here's a different shot of the "Rustoleum Floor Kit"....nice little epoxy coating. Everything pretty much wipes right off.











Floor Done!!!








Close up of the floor..
Side note: USE THE PLASTIC "SPRINKLES"...it keeps you from falling on your ASS when it's wet.









Now the walls....I've already dry-walled the garage....wasn't when we moved in. Now comes the paint.....brightens the entire place up a hell of a lot. Used a nice Satin finish to wipe off any stains easier. (PLUS....Home Depot has a nice $10 rebate for EACH gallon you buy this weekend...SWEET).


















More to come later......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, too bad the rebate is a mail in ........u wouldnt believe how many people are taking advantage of this deal on the paint tho!! dammit..sales are good


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Looks really good.

All you need now are those super pimped out storage cabinets and a built in full car jack.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Cabinets are going up in the front after the Painting is done. and that's not all....MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^nice floor eh, the garage is coming along nicely


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....more progress....cleaned a little.........walls are done.....need to finish the ceiling.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Looks great - if you don't mind me asking, what exactly did you use on the floor?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

rustoleum floor kit, its in the first post between the pictures


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Another update....just added a Massively Bright ASS 8 ft. Flourescent light. Two bulbs. With the white walls, it looks like a F'n hospital operating room. Took out the old single 60 watt bulb to put this in.....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah...since the other pictures aren't available....you can see them here:

www.black200sx.com/garage.html


----------

